# More pictures of me and Sanchez!!



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*spooky voice* Saaaaanchez... the camera willll eeeeeat yoooooouuuuuu!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

god your so pretty! i like the pic with his tongue out hehe


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wow, the scenery is just breathtaking, JDI. :shock: You are very pretty too!  Sanchez looks very fun to ride!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That's some crazy hair JDI :lol: who is this guy?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, ladies!! That's Sanchez, he was a wrangler-only horse at the ranch.. for good reason... he was a little nutty haha 

This is in Kananaskis country, Alberta


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

You have some cool hair going on in those pics!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Those are such awesome pictures! It looks like you both really enjoyed it


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hehehe re: the hair... it was windy and he isn't the smoothest horse.. haha. These pics are from summer '07


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are gorgeous photos Allie  lucky to be able to have someone come out to take photos, they look fantastic


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW! look like you had so much fun, but a little like he was crazy huh? western fits ya nicely


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Sanchez looks like quite the zoomer-they're gorgeous photos. I'm so jealous that you managed a ranch!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Great pics JDI! I think I'm in love with Sanchez, he's so georgous!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Awe, thanks you guys!! *blushes and pushes dirt around with toe*


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

you should frame those, they really are awesome


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> you should frame those, they really are awesome


I agree!


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

These pictures are so gorgeous!

My favorite is the one where his tongue is sticking out. =)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Eehe thanks!! I love these photos too


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

So pretty! :]


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

aww i love these pics!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you!! I'm very proud of them.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

* Whooot WHoooo.* You're just a doll!!! Those are fantastic photos!!!!!!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> * Whooot WHoooo.* You're just a doll!!! Those are fantastic photos!!!!!!!



Teeheehee thanks Dumas!! :lol:



PS - I always feel bad for saying _____, Dumas... because I know what the name is supposed to sound like...


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

gorgeous allie! great photos ! they would look great framed and hung on the wall!! :]


----------

